

Nginx, erlang, golang, java http server benchmarks - hendler
http://timyang.net/programming/c-erlang-java-performance/

======
hendler
See relevant comments here
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/a3lh8/c_erlang_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/a3lh8/c_erlang_java_google_go_web_server_performance/)

------
davidw
I'd love to see node.js added to that.

~~~
tuxychandru
A single instance of node.js running the sample hello world code from the site
will not fare well as it will not be able to use multiple CPUs/Cores. Multiple
instances need to be run with a load-balancer to make it comparable.

In my own previous benchmarks I've found node's performance to be close to
Netty's when I ran 20 instances of node behind nginx on a quad core system.

I also found that there always was a single request which took several
seconds. I suspect this has something to do with nginx/JMeter as I found
similar behavior with nginx+php-fpm too.

------
karterk
As much as I appreciate the effort that goes behind benchmarks like these -
it's important that these should not be taken as some sort of holy grail.
Every project is different, and those factors are far more important than
generic tests like this to decide on a particular technology stack.

------
unwantedLetters
Note: The article is a year old (It was posted exactly a year ago today).

The Go language benchmarks have probably improved considerably).

~~~
supersillyus
I'd like to hope that the Go performance improved, but I doubt it. My guess is
that Go wastes most of its time in memory management and in goroutine
scheduling, and I don't think either of those have improved significantly in
the last year. I could be wrong, though.

